# Where to get Fuji or KHS bikes online?



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

I emailed my dealer/distributor, they said that they'll not be bringing in the models that I want. 
I'd like it new so Ebay is out for me. Thanks.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I know Fuji does not do online sales, there are dealers that can advertise them online, such as countrysidecycling.com, but in order for them to ship it, or any Fuji, Trek, dealer and etc. You have to purchase it in the shop and then they can "help" you ship.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

ejprez said:


> I know Fuji does not do online sales, there are dealers that can advertise them online, such as countrysidecycling.com, but in order for them to ship it, or any Fuji, Trek, dealer and etc. You have to purchase it in the shop and then they can "help" you ship.


hey, thanks man. after searching the forums here and elsewhere, I have read that fuji track = windsor the hour and khs = mercier kilo tt, therefore most likely I'll be getting from bikesdirect

I just want the frame and since I already have the parts and decided to powdercoat anyway, the brand it is sold under doesn't matter at all. I'll sell the parts away for some cash or keep them as spares.

thanks again.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

hey, what frame size do you need? i've got a fuji track 2007 frame


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm a 52. Inexpensive steel frames in traditional geometry are quite hard to find where I'm from.


----------

